# Red Light Therapy



## Stephen7372 (Nov 4, 2017)

What would be the best light for red light therapy.

I wanted 650nm light as much as possible, am I better off with LEDS or Flourscent tubes ?


----------



## Ken_McE (Nov 6, 2017)

Fluorescent is broad band, would waste a lot of energy on non-red wavelengths. find some LEDs in the 650 neighborhood and you're good to go.

Here, piles of 'em:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...RC0.A0.H1.X650nm.TRS0&_nkw=650nm+led&_sacat=0


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 6, 2017)

What does 650nm light do?


----------



## JacksonXI (Dec 6, 2017)

What therapy are you going to have? LED can emit very strong monochromatic light having the precise value (as it has 16 million colors)


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 13, 2017)

JacksonXI said:


> What therapy are you going to have?



It's this weeks magic light therapy gimmick: https://draxe.com/red-light-therapy/ I don't believe it does anything, but I'll still help him find a red light.


----------

